# Well, Argentum needs an artic. (Art topic)



## Sterling (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is the one I drew on the DS screen in Last Window.







I also have some art somewhere in the crypts of my hard drive some of you may like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also have a few in my GBAPix:


Spoiler


----------



## Nujui (Feb 1, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Here is the one I drew on the DS screen in Last Window.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think professor layton likes this.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 2, 2011)

It certainly looks that way.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 2, 2011)

What do you think of my drawing? Probably looks 100 times better then the "Derp" dog I drew.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 2, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> What do you think of my drawing? Probably looks 100 times better then the "Derp" dog I drew.


Hey, we all have to start somewhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, the other drawing seems like you were in a rush to show it off. Just take your time, drawing isn't a fast learned skill. The sheer amount of applicable techniques are enough to make anyone's steady hand tremble.


----------

